# Fractional shares information



## wyobean (Jan 26, 2010)

I am interested in finding out the basics and even a little more detailed info on fractional shares.  Is there a thread or article here on tug about that?  I haven't been able to find anything.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## caribbeansun (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't believe there are any articles but when I put the word "fractional" into the "Search Forum" field and it showed 500 threads - you can use Advanced Search to do a more refined search that's more specific to what it is you're looking for.  

If you have specific questions many will be happy to respond.


----------



## TarheelTraveler (Jan 27, 2010)

Here are a few websites that have additional info:


http://www.fractionallife.com/

www.fraxfinder.com

http://www.fractionalreport.com/


----------

